# Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!!



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

Llumar Window Films has just released a window tint that they developed with VW to match the Touareg's green/charcoal look. It is in a 35% light transmission and is designed to be used on the front door glass of Touaregs. This is sweet! I do not know of any other window film manufacturer that has ever developed a tint line for a particular vehicle. We are lucky that we can noe get an exact match.







Be sure to ask for Llumar AT 35 Green at your local tint shop. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

kick ass!!!! How did you hear of this/


_Modified by Chio-4 at 9:57 PM 3-7-2004_


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*I know someone that uses Llumar window tint.*

Apparently, VW was having a hard time getting all of the correct color glass at one point, so they contracted with CPFilms (Llumar) to have a film made to match the glass. Llumar has just made that film available to the general public through it's dealer base. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I have been waiting to tint the windows


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: I know someone that uses Llumar window tint. (PJF)*

So some Touaregs actually come with this film on the back windows instead of the proper color glass?
I'm also confused here--it it's meant to match the color VW is already using on the front windows, then it's not as dark as the back...? Would using the same tint on already tinted glass create a window that is even darker than the back?

_Quote, originally posted by *PJF* »_Apparently, VW was having a hard time getting all of the correct color glass at one point, so they contracted with CPFilms (Llumar) to have a film made to match the glass. Llumar has just made that film available to the general public through it's dealer base. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by xplay at 4:22 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Eager to hear (and see) of the first person who tries this. Would be interested myself.
Also wondering if anyone knows pricing - materials and work.
Uri


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I had the windows done on my Land Rover Disco when I lived in Wilmington, DE. It was only $250 time & materials for 7 windows and two sky light windows (not sun roofs).


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

The two front windows were $125 on our last car- a QX4- not bad.


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*

You should expect to pay between $100-$150 for the two front windows. This film is slightly lighter than the factory tint on the back windows, but the color is an exact match. It is designed specifically for the two front windows.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (PJF)*

I am trying to get it done today. Contacted a Lumar dealer in my area just now- I will report back when it is done.


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*If they do not have it in stock.......*

and most will not, wait and have them order it. Again, the Llumar part number is AT 35 Green. It is available everywhere, so do not let them tell you otherwise.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: If they do not have it in stock....... (PJF)*

Funny thing- I just called a big tinting company in Atlanta- they told me they have tried the AT35 Green film but it is a "dyed" product and will fade over time so they do not recommend using it as it is guaranteed against fading for 5 yrs. They recommended a product mentioned by another poster called "Formula One". This is a metal product and is guaranteed- not a perfect match but pretty close- he said they have done many T-regs with it and people are happy. Now I am not sure which one to pick.


_Modified by chickdr at 11:26 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*I would go for the perfect match.....*

The shop was telling you the truth about the dyed film, but it looks better and is a better match. I would rather replace my film in 4-5 years and have a perfect match than to have an OK match and have it last forever. How many of us will still own out T-Regs in 5 years anyway? Just my opinion.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I just got back from the guys who did my audi they use LLmar film. Yes they do have it. I am getting mine front two windows done Sat.
for $70


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

Do the back windows have film, or is the glass tinted? 
How much do you think it would cost to get the front glass replaced with tinted glass... and is that even an option?


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Back windows are tinted glass.*

Good luck getting that. If you een could order it, it would be obscenely expensive. What is the point. If you have it doen by a good shop it should look nearly factory and be much cheaper.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

That is a great price - the guy I contacted is charging me $150 as he is afraid he won't be able to use the film very frequently and still has to buy a whole roll.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

I just sent llumar an email asking for a 50% version of this. I would encourage anybody else who wants 50% to email them as well. The more they get the question, the more they'll realize there is a market.
I'll post back if I ever get a response from them.
BTW, anything less than 50% transmission is illegal in Virginia


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_I just sent llumar an email asking for a 50% version of this. I would encourage anybody else who wants 50% to email them as well. The more they get the question, the more they'll realize there is a market.
I'll post back if I ever get a response from them.
BTW, anything less than 50% transmission is illegal in Virginia










Does anybody know what %age the back windows are? Where I live, the law is 35% front and back and yet the back windows look pretty dark. Either VW is breaking the local laws (good for them!) or 35% is fine for me.


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Quick answer*

Back windows are 20%. As a manufacturer, VW can put glass tinted that dark in the Treg. You, however, cannot put that dark of film on the Treg aftermarket. I know that this sounds stupid, but the automotive manufacturers have much stronger lobbyists in DC than the tint industry does. Politics my friend, pure politics.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Quick answer (PJF)*

Ok, just so I understand, the lower the %age, the less light gets through? So 0% is completely opaque and 100% is no tint at all?
The guy asking for 50% confused me I guess.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

To me 35% is fine I would like 20%


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Quick answer (xplay)*

The lower the %, the darker the film.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Quick answer (PJF)*

The stock windows are already slightly tinted--does anybody know what their %age is?


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Quick answer (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Ok, just so I understand, the lower the %age, the less light gets through?

Correct.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (NWroller)*

Anyone know of a good tinting shop in Seattle they would recommend?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

This thread is worthless without some photos.....come on guys, get some posted. Let's see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Anyone know of a good tinting shop in Seattle they would recommend?

I have not used these guys, but I called them last night, and they quoted me $100 to do the front two windows. They said they could get it very close. It is the only place I could find in Seattle with a website. I have no idea if they are any good.
http://www.aspentinting.com/
If you do it let us know how the quality is.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (NWroller)*

I called two shops in Bellevue, and got quotes of $ 130, and $ 200 for the front windows. The guy that quoted $ 200 said his "normal" price was $ 125, but he would have to order the film so he would have to charge me $ 200. Sounds like the "Bellevue Factor" to me!
Then I called Accutint in Seattle.......$ 79 for the front windows. They are ordering the Llumar AT 35 Green Tint, and should have it early next week.










_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 4:41 AM 3-11-2004_


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Nice!
Please post pictures when you get it done, and please let me know what you think about that shop.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (NWroller)*

Is it crazy to want to do the windshield too?


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I had my H2 where all the windows were tinted including the front I hated it. It was really dark. I bought it at auction like that. 
I would not do the front


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I will post picts of mine after I get it done on saturday. I am getting the front 2 windows for $70 Llmar tint. They have done 3 of my other cars also


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: If they do not have it in stock....... (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Funny thing- I just called a big tinting company in Atlanta- they told me they have tried the AT35 Green film but it is a "dyed" product and will fade over time so they do not recommend using it as it is guaranteed against fading for 5 yrs. 

Below is the LLumar Automotive Films comparison chart http://www.llumar.com/na-eng/A....html
I don't want something that lasts only 3 years. What would you all recommend that is a match?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: If they do not have it in stock....... (bravocharlie)*

Vehicle manufacturers are allowed to do "privacy glass" on SUVs, but not other passenger vehicles... that is how come you see so many SUVs with dark tinted windows in the back.
The front/side windows are another issue. Those are heavily governed by state and local laws.

I'm getting my side windows tinted this weekend with the 35Lumar film.... and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Andy: What do you know about this Accutint place that is ordering in your tint? I have called Frank's (http://www.frankswindowtinting.com/ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73727up in Lynnwood to see if he can get it but if you have a shop with it on the way I might as way schedule an install there...only if they are a good shop. Frank's has tinted my last 4-5 cars with ZERO issues and perfect install.
Thanks


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Eric:
I do not have any knowledge of Accutint's reputation. I found them by looking for the Llumar applicators in the Seattle area. If Frank's does good work, and can get the Llumar film, they sound like a good option.
I have not scheduled anything with Accutint, but they expect to get the film delivered today.
Can Frank's get the Llumar film, and what will they charge for the two front windows?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

They can get it IF the local supplier has it; they have a call into LLumar. They are very interested in getting it because they do tinting for Pignataro and have been looking for a VW match. As soon as I hear from them later today I will post for all the Seattle people...maybe we can get the price way down with a "group" discount.
E_


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Sounds good!


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

E........
Any update here?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

They did not call me...and I was booked all day. Will try to call Thur.
E_


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

Excuse my ignorance here, but when you have the tints applied to a car, is there not a risk that it can peel off. I have seen older cars gong around where the tint is either bubbling up or peeling and it looks awful


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (Bigtop)*

If it is done well- there is virtually no chance of this happening- the ones you refer to are probably do it yourself jobs(or an installer that doesn't know what they are doing). I had a tint done on my last car (QX4) and it had no visible defects after 3 years.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (chickdr)*

What about care. Since this is a film, will it scratch as the window is repeatedly moved up and down. How about cleaning?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Frank's Windows Tint (Seattle) said they would have it in by Tuesday of next week and to call for an appt. Rate is $80 and like I said they have done several of my cars with no issues and very good service.
E_


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Frank's is only a few minutes south of me go by there all the time and I've only heard good stuff about the service and pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Thanks....I will give Frank's a call.


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Did anyone go to Frank's and get this done? If so how were the results?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (NWroller)*

I have an appt. this week and will post as soon as I get pics.


----------



## cyberbro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

Any one on Long Island want to buy a roll with me?


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (cyberbro)*

So how are your window tints looking?
Is the Llumar AT 35 Green the same for the 2005 models?
I assume the 35 is the percentage # of the tint correct?


_Modified by joshieca at 2:05 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (joshieca)*

Mine is holding up fine- the tint on 2005's is the same. Yes, it is a 35% grade tint. Highly recommended.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I matched exactly with AT Lumar Green 35%.
We found this was the best.
DO NOT USE GRAY!!!
Cy


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Thanks! Yeah my tint guy has the Llumar green. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_I matched exactly with AT Lumar Green 35%.
We found this was the best.
DO NOT USE GRAY!!!
Cy

How dark is this tint? Will it look just like the back passenger's seats or lighter? If lighter, how much?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*

As he said- the AT35 Green is an _exact_ match for the rear windows. It was made to be so. There is only a difference in sheen (hard to describe) it will look identical from the outside and inside.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_As he said- the AT35 Green is an _exact_ match for the rear windows. It was made to be so. There is only a difference in sheen (hard to describe) it will look identical from the outside and inside.

Do they make a lighter % like a 50% that is the same green color, but just a lighter tint?
I am just worried about the cops....most in SOCAL and in AZ are jerks and will give you tickets if your tint is too dark.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshieca* »_
Do they make a lighter % like a 50% that is the same green color, but just a lighter tint?
I am just worried about the cops....most in SOCAL and in AZ are jerks and will give you tickets if your tint is too dark.









Go here
http://www.llumar.com/na-eng/A....html#
and then follow the link to US tint laws. AZ actually allows 33%.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_
Go here
http://www.llumar.com/na-eng/A....html#
and then follow the link to US tint laws. AZ actually allows 33%.

Thanks, yeah I saw that, its the CA cops that I am really worried about. I guess if I drive around with my sunroof shade open (I usually do that anyway) it should allow more light into the cabin.
Was there any picts of peoples tint on this thread? I didn't see any if there are.


_Modified by joshieca at 11:03 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*

My tint installer said that it was legal in most states. He had worked in CA and knew I drive to CA, IL, LA sometimes. He also placed a teeny little sticker that says something like "appvd by authorities" etc...
One of my earlier posts had the exact words.
Cy


_Modified by cybulman at 9:55 PM 6-12-2005_


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

This is how a 45% smoke Grey tint looks on my black V6. It was all done on clear glass (apart from the windshield of course).
















See how it changes from a different angle on a sunny day.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*

This thread has good pics of the Lumar film.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1560799


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_This thread has good pics of the Lumar film.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1560799

Hey thanks for the link....it looks a bit dark for my taste, but it does look cloudy when those picts where taken also.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

Just wanted to plug AccuTint in Bellevue (WA) for a GREAT tint job, matched perfectly to my stock "greenish" tint.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

I found another place in Atlanta that can match the film-non llumar but a perfect match anyway- Aegis Films in Norcross. Ask for Brian Bauer 404.438.6891. He did my Q7 for $75- great job too. Of course the Q7 uses gray, but said his company carries a green tint that works perfectly with the T-reg.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Perfect window tint match for our Touaregs!!! (PJF)*

Anybody in Houston Texas got theirs tinted with the Llumar tint?
I need a recommendation


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

This is an old thread, has anyone done used this tint recently?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

83Caddy16v said:


> This is an old thread, has anyone done used this tint recently?


The Lumar 35%, a lot of people have used it and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Pap -parts did have precut LluMar tint for#54.95.
WWW.PAP-PARTS.com, Marty


----------

